# Back turning after being robbed.



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

A year ago in September we sold our house with the intent to downsize. We were going to take our time and get exactly what we wanted, or as close to it as possible so we put all of our household stuff in strorage. Over the New Year's weekend the storage unit I had all of my woodturning and woodworking stuff in was broken into and much of my stuff was stolen. The big stuff like my lathe, table saw, planner, anything really heavy, was not touched, but they took my workbench which had all of my pen turning stuff, all my mandrels, my finishing, sanding, measuring and pen kits in. A few weeks after the robbery, the police contacted me to identify what they thought might be my stuff. Much of my stuff was recovered, and much was not. I was told that I would be getting my stuff back in a couple weeks. Yeah, right!!! A couple weeks ago, eight months after being robbed, I finally got what was left of my stuff back. I am now slowly getting my "turning legs" back under me. I turned a handle for my knock-out bar last night but since it has been so long since I've turned I really struggled with even that simple item. I'll eventually get back in the swing of it and I'm happy just to get back some of the stuff that was taken. I have a list of still missing items that total over $1,200 to submit to the insurance company and I'm thankful that I purchased the extra insurance when I rented the storage unit. 

Just happy to be back.

Rusty


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Times are really hard. Desperate move to survive. Glad to hear that all is well again. Welcome back! Stay safe.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

How to bounce back from a raw situation..... time to make big mess in the shop!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey Rusty good to see ya back and turning. Hope you get all your supplies and equipment replaced. Anyway good to hear you are turning. Like riding a bike. It will come back quickly.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome Back, I am surprised to hear Ya got any of the stuff back good luck


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear this.
Downsized. Is your profile up-to-date? 24X31 garage is the old one or the downsized one?


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

rwl7532 said:


> Sorry to hear this.
> Downsized. Is your profile up-to-date? 24X31 garage is the old one or the downsized one?


Hmmm, guess that would be the old one. I'm now using about 1/4 of one side of a double car garage. Kinda cramped but working on that.


----------

